# Early Years university lecturer



## shazbagpuss (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi I hope you could advise,
My family and I are looking to relocate to the USA in the near future. I am a successful Masters educated professional with a strong background in Early Years lecturing, assessment and verification at undergraduate level in a Further and Higher Education College in the United Kingdom. 

I have seen many Early Childhood Lecturing Jobs at colleges and universities advertised on numerous web sites. Would my Masters Degree and experience enable me to apply for a green Card or would I need a sponsor from a US college or University 

Many Thanks in advance


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

shazbagpuss said:


> Hi I hope you could advise,
> My family and I are looking to relocate to the USA in the near future. I am a successful Masters educated professional with a strong background in Early Years lecturing, assessment and verification at undergraduate level in a Further and Higher Education College in the United Kingdom.
> 
> I have seen many Early Childhood Lecturing Jobs at colleges and universities advertised on numerous web sites. Would my Masters Degree and experience enable me to apply for a green Card or would I need a sponsor from a US college or University
> ...


Unless you're really sought after, most colleges are not gong to be sponsoring you directly for a green card but, most likely, for an H1b non-immigrant visa. One of the biggest drawbacks with this visa is that the spousal derivative (H4) does not give permission to work. The university could then further sponsor you to adjust status to a green card (permenant residence).

Self-sponsorship directly for permenant residence is possible if you are outstanding -- publications, top of your field stuff.


----------



## mancinusa (Mar 12, 2010)

shazbagpuss said:


> Hi I hope you could advise,
> My family and I are looking to relocate to the USA in the near future. I am a successful Masters educated professional with a strong background in Early Years lecturing, assessment and verification at undergraduate level in a Further and Higher Education College in the United Kingdom.
> 
> I have seen many Early Childhood Lecturing Jobs at colleges and universities advertised on numerous web sites. Would my Masters Degree and experience enable me to apply for a green Card or would I need a sponsor from a US college or University
> ...


Most universities in the States require a Ph.D., although your Master's Degree could get you hired at a community college.


----------



## shazbagpuss (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, yes I have seen that most universities prefer a PhD but there are lots of Lecturer positions advertised that only require a Masters. If they don’t like too or it’s too difficult to sponsor a foreign lecturer. How could I apply to obtain a visa that would allow me to enter the USA and apply whilst living there. 

As I am not concerned initially on where to settle in the US the amount of positions available I am sure I could find myself a position. 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

shazbagpuss said:


> Thanks for the reply, yes I have seen that most universities prefer a PhD but there are lots of Lecturer positions advertised that only require a Masters. If they don’t like too or it’s too difficult to sponsor a foreign lecturer. How could I apply to obtain a visa that would allow me to enter the USA and apply whilst living there.
> 
> As I am not concerned initially on where to settle in the US the amount of positions available I am sure I could find myself a position.
> 
> Many thanks in advance


It doesn't work that way. The college sponsors you and then you get the visa to come and live here while working for them.

You can, if you qualify, use the VWP to travel here and attend interviews. But you cannot change to H1b status from it -- you would have to return home and complete your application from there.


----------



## mancinusa (Mar 12, 2010)

You should probably go the government's website and apply for a visa through that route. Or, you could contact the colleges directly and ask them if they would sponsor you. I know at the university I work at there are many "foreigners" working there, and the university sponsored a few of them


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mancinusa said:


> You should probably go the government's website and apply for a visa through that route.


Which visa?


----------



## mancinusa (Mar 12, 2010)

Wouldn't the H-1B Persons in Specialty Occupation Visa apply here?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mancinusa said:


> Wouldn't the H-1B Persons in Specialty Occupation Visa apply here?


That's fine. Or possibly even a J2 while she's taking her PhD. But she can't apply -- she needs an employer sponsor.


----------

